# ZIWIPEAK Feeding Calculator Online ....



## AussieLass

For those suffering confusion on how much ZiwiPeak to feed your little one/s, and and you find the info on the pack too confusing or believe there is a discrepancy in the pack's information, give this method a try .... 

Feeding Calculator to calculate the amount of ZiwiPeak pet food to be given for the good health, wellbeing and longevity of your pet » ZiwiPeak

Please remember, it is only a RECOMMENDATION, the responsibility is yours to monitor .... you may need to feed more or even slightly less depending on weight gain/loss, as there are so many variances between our Chi's needs, metabolism, worm loads etc. If your Chi has a waistline, you can feel their ribs and spine easily, then that's pretty much the perfect weight imo.

*One of the Directors had this to say about the packet instructions:*

Hi Di,



The problem is that the pouches are very limited in room so we have to go with a very middle of the road recommendation. *The website has a huge spread sheet behind the Feeding Calculator to help be more accurate*. Also as we continually test our products we make adjustments to the feeding guide based on latest results so there is also the issue of the printed packs being a little out of date as adjustments are made which cannot be immediately shown on the pouch due to existing stocks and printing lead times.



My recommendation is to always use the website Feeding Calculator as it will always be the most current and up to date information.



The other issue is that it is only a guide and as we know activity level, metabolism, climate etc all play a part in the dogs requirements which the pet owner has to adjust for.



I hope that this clarifies for you.

Kind regards, Nigel


----------



## pupluv168

Thanks! That really clarifies what we should recommend to new ZP feeders. 

That was my thought process, that the calculator was more accurate because it goes off an exact weight and body condition. The. You just have to adjust according to your dogs specific case. 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## pjknust

for those of you with 4-5 lb chihuahuas, how long does a 2 lb bag last one dog?
The calculator says 1.1 oz for a 5lb senior dog. I cant remember if that was a daily feeding or 1.1 oz twice a day? This would be great if I had only one dog!
pam in TX


----------



## pupluv168

Toby is 5.3 lbs and its just about 1/4 scoop in the am and 1/4 scoop in the pm (total of just over 1/2 scoop- 1 ounce per day). That is less than is recommended for an active adult his weight. I'd recommend that you start with what the calculator recommends and then adjust. If she stars losing weight, feed more. If she stars gaining weight, decrease. It really goes by the dogs body condition after you start at a base point. 

A 2.2 lb bag lasts me over a month. 

Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## AussieLass

pjknust said:


> for those of you with 4-5 lb chihuahuas, how long does a 2 lb bag last one dog?
> The calculator says 1.1 oz for a 5lb senior dog. I cant remember if that was a daily feeding or 1.1 oz twice a day? This would be great if I had only one dog!
> pam in TX


That's 1.1oz a day, however you choose to split it, one meal or two.

Let's see there's 16oz in a pound, yeah? So a 2lb bag contains 32 oz ... therefore, divide 32 by 1.1 and you get 29.09 days.

*This equals a mere $1.38 per day based on a 2lb bag @ $40 *which is the Aussie price - blimmen' outrageous that you guys get it so much cheaper than us, considering we're NZ's neighbours, pfft!!!

I think it's always wise to do a comparison between what you're currently feeding & the cost of ZP, if the difference is minimal (because you're feeding soooo much less) then why would anyone stick to something that's full of stuff that's no-where near as good?


----------

